# Anonymous November Challenge: “Fading Humanity”



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 1, 2019)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by Mish is: *Fading Humanity

**Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me*, *Chester's Daughter**, **so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of November at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 8, 2019)

*
Fading Humanity*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 10, 2019)

*
Fated Vanishing*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 11, 2019)

*A Gentleman Beast*

Stoic and grave, he waited in the Dark of Turtle Moon,
Nog, gentleman honed, beastly blood and honest bones,
his Glass Girl safely flown, now faced malicious doom.

Nog, born the tri-faced beast in a savage rage unceased,
‘til he saw her shattered by a careless, well aimed stone—
a Glass Girl, Nobody, awakened compassion in a beast.

He saw her innocence broken, all her hopes pain tainted,
that Kingfisher wound struck deep, two souls so alone—
neither was the faceless monster they had been painted.

As Nobody shattered, the rage of the Chimaera scattered,
ash cast to a bitter freshet, empathy echoed in his bones,
a battered nobody she was, yet to Nog, Nobody mattered.

She found his true face, the face of the gentle man's soul—
Loosed from wrath’s cage into seas of emotions unknown,
Nog adrift sought a habour, the shores of Nobody’s shoal.

Flame and venom of the beast hid this man of quiet mien—
humanity blossomed, heart’s blood drawn forth by a stone.
Paw shifts to tentative hand, trust seeded, wisdom gleaned.

He saw her monster beneath the fractured shell of glass—
the wild side she tucked away, secrets kept by her bones,
the skin of a beast, her bicorn face acknowledged at last.

Mien and mane, trust and flight—he reached out a hand
to the bruised filly, two monsters stranded but not alone.
That touch, it was enough…as Nobody fought to stand.

The memory of that moment, the waking of the man…
was his lodestar light as Nog faced a bleak unknown.
Compassion a power few cared to try to understand.

And so there, deep in the shadow of the Gibbous Stair,
Nog, the Gentleman Beast stood, patient, utterly alone—
Frail humanity his sole weapon against tides of despair.

Bleak Tide rises, as ‘cross its waves a Manticore sings.
the Beast awaits the Monster amid the jumbled stones,
Empathy oft muted by the putrid mire ignorance slings.

Malice is the Manticore's song, ignorance given wings.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 11, 2019)

*Celestial Search and Rescue*

We, decreed a dying breed,
(lies told live by hell-spawned news feed)
venture alone and unarmed
in a hunt for humanity;
an endangered species
worthy of kid gloves
and gratis hugs.

Some, coaxed with kindness,
do their brethren proud
belying the myth
extinction has erased them
from the face of the earth.

Granted, sightings are rare,
but they are still there,
providing your binoculars
are top of the line
and you're willing to invest
a great deal of time.

Decency still subsists
however hidden 
in the hardened hearts of humanity.
Subtle nudges are our friends
and will keep them from their end
if wisely deployed and employed.

We must excavate the good
in soured guts
or without a but
it will be we
posed and displayed
in glass cases
being jeered at
by those with firmly-fisted spears.

Continued ravages by savages
will bring the earth full circle
with only the fires
of global devastation
to illuminate the coming
of the darkest age.

Polish your spyglasses,
safely secure those nudges,
and get ready for wear and tear
on keen eyes and weary wings

ready…set…seek…

fear not filthy hands
immersed in malignant meat
there's good in there
somewhere
for beneath rough facades
God has equipped each member
of the human race
with at least one
saving grace

His image instilled in all

even those masked
by evil's caul
aren't doomed to fall
should we extend our hands
to misled man
and duly dig deep
to wake His reflected beauty 
forever thriving
in inner mirrors
which remember their Maker

each awaiting to be unveiled
by we few 
undaunted movers and shakers.

Those in the know
wish us Godspeed
on the down-low
for the success of our numbers
will greatly encumber
the thunder of apocalyptic hooves
as horsemen pause to espy
souls unplucked on high

only to find prey unplentiful.

The promise of salvation
set forth in Revelation
will never be revoked,
and even the worst of the worst
may be enlightened
with a divine and gentle poke.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 13, 2019)

*
Then The Demon Stole My Soul*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 15, 2019)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

